# Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Review



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2013)

*Welcome to my head-to-head comparison of the JetBeam RRT-01 to the Sunwayman V11R. *

This quick shoot-out comparison will NOT be a full review of the RRT-01 (I previously reviewed the V11R at the time of launch). Instead, this "mini-review" is just to allow you to compare the build and performance of the lights. 

For detailed specs on these models, please check out the manufacturers websites. The two samples undergoing head-to-head comparison here were both purchased from an online vendor in May, 2013. They are both using XM-L emitters (although I believe you can now get the RRT-01 with XM-L2).

Note that for the body pics and beamshots, I have used the original V11R that I was sent in 2012. The video, output/throw tables, and runtime graphs all show the new concurrent V11R shipping sample. :wave:

*RRT-01:*















*V11R:*














I provide a detailed discussion of the build of lights (and their packaging) in the video overview below. Please check it out for more details.
*
RRT-01:*










*V11R:*










From left to right: CR123A; JetBeam RRT-01; Sunwayman V11R, M11R, C10R; Nitecore MT1C; OIight S10; Eagletac D25C.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*JetBeam RRT-01*: Weight 46.2g, Length: 80.7mm, Width (bezel): 23.0mm
*JetBeam PC10*: Weight: 50.5g, Length: 93.6mm, Width (bezel): 22.6mm
*Sunwayman V11R*: Weight 50.5g, Length: 84.3mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Sunwayman V11R with AA extender:* Weight 59.70g, Length: 100.5mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Sunwayman M11R*: Weight 45.8g, Length: 76.4mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm

*RRT-01:*


























*V11R:*






















*Again, please see my video below for a detailed comparison of the build quality and user interfaces. *

To put it simply, both lights have a quality build, and both use a magnetic control ring to adjust output. However, the V11R also comes with a tail forward clicky switch (with choice between rubber or titanium boot cover), whereas the RRT-01 only has the control ring. And the feel of the control rings are quite different – again, see the video for a full discussion and depiction.



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM on either light – both are either current-controlled, or use a frequency that is too high for my oscilloscope to detect.

I did detect some high frequency signal noise on the RRT-01 oscilloscope traces, but this was not visible:






There is no strobe mode on either light, but there is a "hidden" SOS mode on the RRT-01:






*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on the RRT-01, due to the lack of a physical on/off switch. There is no standby mode on the V11R.

For the RRT-01, the standby current fluctuated between ~50-65uA on CR123A (~55uA average). It was a little lower on 1xRCR, at ~30uA. For a typical 1400mAh CR123A and 750mAh RCR, this would translate into ~2.9 years before a fresh cell would be fully discharged, in both cases. This is not a concern, but you can always twist the head slightly to physically lock-out the light.

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on the indicated battery, and are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

_Note the V11R beamshots are based on my initial review sample. The more recent shipping sample is slightly brighter on CR123A, as shown in the runtimes later in this review._

1xCR123A Comparison:

























1xRCR (AW Protected 750mAh) Li-ion Comparison:

































*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).

_Note that in all these tables, the V11R refers to the recent shipping sample._











_Note that in all these tables, the V11R refers to the recent shipping sample._

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

_For the runtimes, the original review V11R (from 2012) is simply listed as "V11R". The new shipping sample is described as "V11R 2013"._



















The RRT-01 is driven slightly harder on max (on both CR123A and RCR), but otherwise performance seems pretty comparable. The two lights both have a similar regulation pattern, and overall output/runtime efficiency seems to be about the same.

*Preliminary Observations*

This "mini-review" isn't meant to be a detailed exploration of either the JetBeam RRT-01 or Sunwayman V11R. It is really just a quick comparison summary of the performance of two recent shipping samples of each light. You can check out my full review of the V11R for more info on that light. 

In general terms, actual output/runtime performance is quite similar - although the RRT-01 is driven slightly harder on max, and can go to much lower "moonlight" levels. And both lights use a "visually-linear" ramp of output. Again, check out my V11R review for a discussion of what that means.

But I strongly recommend you check out the rather lengthy video comparison in this review. I spent more time than usual directly comparing and contrasting the build and user interfaces of these two lights in that video. In particular, the feel and performance of the control rings are quite different.

Personally, I think both are excellent lights – it really comes down to your build preferences. Hopefully the detailed comments in the video will help you with that. :wave:


----------



## MBentz (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice comparison selfbuilt. Two days ago I was looking at exactly these two models for my EDC needs. The V11R won out for two reasons. The first is that you can run AA sized cells with the extender. I have massive hands and single CR123 celled lights are a bit too small to operate comfortably. The second reason is I wanted a clicky switch. I ended up spending some extra cash and bought the Mirage version of the V11R. It should arrive tomorrow and I'm very excited to play with it.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2013)

MBentz said:


> I have massive hands and single CR123 celled lights are a bit too small to operate comfortably. The second reason is I wanted a clicky switch.


Yes, I concur. I have long fingers, and find it challenging to operate most 1xCR123A lights (my standard EDC is 1xAA). The tailswitch is also a bonus for me, as I worry about accidental activations on any EDC light.

Thad said, the RRT-01 does support 18350 (for longer runtime), and has even lower Lo modes (although I find the min mode of my V11R fine for middle of the night use).


----------



## shelm (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for your efforts! :wave:


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jul 31, 2013)

*Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Re*

Is this your first comparison ( shoot out ) review? It's the first I've noticed. It is nice to see this because lights can be so similar and people wonder which one is best for them. This review will help. 
Seeing no way to improve your reviews Selfbuilt, more of these comparisons are hoped for in the future. 
Thanks again.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Yes, this is the first head-to-head comparison I've done (although I've done a few other mini-reviews in the past). I would do more, but I don't generally have the time.

It's a shame, as I know the "round-up" reviews I used to do were also very popular. But they were time consuming to keep updated, and I am forever dealing with new light review requests. Every time I work on a round up means less new reviews. :shrug:

But I do struggle for a balance. For the time being, the recommendation page of my website is a resource I try to keep up to date. But I may do more of these head-to-head reviews (time permitting) if the need seems high. :wave:


----------



## tobrien (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

this review is *perfect*. I've really been wondering how the V11R compared to the RRT-01 specifically.  thanks a million selfbuilt!

Questions:
*1*. "_I did detect some high frequency noise on the RRT-01, but this was not visible_" --- are you referring to inductor whine (as in, that audible whine you can hear on certain modes with some lights)?

*2*. do you have any opinion on which has a smoother beam for the two OP reflector lights? It _appears_ the RRT-01's OP is a bit 'rougher' (if I had to describe it with one word), in that the reflector's texture looks like the 'ridges' that make it orange peel are a lot more pronounced. Is it safe to say it appears the V11R has a smoother beam transition and so forth from hotspot to spill?

(I think I'll probably get the V11R "Mirage Edition")


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



tobrien said:


> *1*. "_I did detect some high frequency noise on the RRT-01, but this was not visible_" --- are you referring to inductor whine (as in, that audible whine you can hear on certain modes with some lights)?


No, I was referring to the signal "noise" (i.e., fluctuations) on the oscilloscope traces. There is no audible inductor whine on my ight, at any level.



> *2*. do you have any opinion on which has a smoother beam for the two OP reflector lights? It _appears_ the RRT-01's OP is a bit 'rougher' (if I had to describe it with one word), in that the reflector's texture looks like the 'ridges' that make it orange peel are a lot more pronounced. Is it safe to say it appears the V11R has a smoother beam transition and so forth from hotspot to spill?


Yes, that it my subjective impression as well - the V11R had less distinction between flood and spill. But it's hard to know how typical these results would be.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Awesome review selfbuilt, I too have been wondering about these two lights for a while. Have you tried lMR on both lights yet? I think you are using lCR on the graph?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



ragnarok164 said:


> Awesome review selfbuilt, I too have been wondering about these two lights for a while. Have you tried lMR on both lights yet? I think you are using lCR on the graph?


That's right, I use standard ICR for my runtimes (AW protected 16340). Haven't tried IMR, but it my experience it usually gives a small bump in output over the first couple of minutes (on max), and then slightly lower runtime overall.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 31, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> No, I was referring to the signal "noise" (i.e., fluctuations) on the oscilloscope traces. There is no audible inductor whine on my ight, at any level.
> 
> 
> Yes, that it my subjective impression as well - the V11R had less distinction between flood and spill. But it's hard to know how typical these results would be.



Got it, thank you!


— Sent from my "not going to be released this century" iPad 62 'Quad' running iNOS (Apple's future neural interface OS) with the teleportation upgrade on Tapatalk 0.0.1.4 (beta) while Remote Desktop'd into Windows 98 SE.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



selfbuilt said:


> That's right, I use standard ICR for my runtimes (AW protected 16340). Haven't tried IMR, but it my experience it usually gives a small bump in output over the first couple of minutes (on max), and then slightly lower runtime overall.



The reason I asked is because on your D25C review, you mention it may not be safe to use lCR 16340 since the light is pulling too much current for the battery (I think should be safe if <1.5A?). I've been using 18350 on my RRT-01 and EYE10 so far, but I was wondering how much current the RRT-01 was pulling. 

Thanks again for your review, it was the main reason I brought the 2013 version of D25CLC2 (NW XM-L2), D25C (NW XM-L2), D25C (XP-G2), D25LC2M, D25CM, and D25AM. My wallet is crying:mecry:


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



ragnarok164 said:


> The reason I asked is because on your D25C review, you mention it may not be safe to use lCR 16340 since the light is pulling too much current for the battery (I think should be safe if <1.5A?). I've been using 18350 on my RRT-01 and EYE10 so far, but I was wondering how much current the RRT-01 was pulling.


It's a good point, but I don't have direct measures how much curremt the emitter is drawing (for that, you would need to open up the head and desolder one of the emitter contacts). But I can tell from the battery draw (20 mins on ICR), that it is borderline too high for ICR. IMR would be a good choice if you planned to run it on max (although heat may be an issue). However, I don't regularly recommend IMR for regular use due to the lack of protection circuits (i.e., over-discharging a battery would be hazard when attempting a re-charge).


----------



## ragnarok164 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



selfbuilt said:


> It's a good point, but I don't have direct measures how much curremt the emitter is drawing (for that, you would need to open up the head and desolder one of the emitter contacts). But I can tell from the battery draw (20 mins on ICR), that it is borderline too high for ICR. IMR would be a good choice if you planned to run it on max (although heat may be an issue). However, I don't regularly recommend IMR for regular use due to the lack of protection circuits (i.e., over-discharging a battery would be hazard when attempting a re-charge).



Thanks, I usually try to recharge them often and only use the high for short periods. I recently brought a multimeter to check the voltage before and after charging.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Well I received my V11R Mirage today. Build quality seems very nice, and I love the variable output. However, my ring varies in resistance while turning. Sometimes it's stiff just like in the video, and sometimes it's a bit looser like the Jetbeam.


----------



## Dubois (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



MBentz said:


> Well I received my V11R Mirage today. Build quality seems very nice, and I love the variable output. However, my ring varies in resistance while turning. Sometimes it's stiff just like in the video, and sometimes it's a bit looser like the Jetbeam.



Yep, mine is exactly the same. A little disconcerting at times. The RRT-01, in contrast, is a little loose, with a little bit of play in it, so much so that I worry it might accidentally turn on in my pocket.


----------



## EngrPaul (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

I'm disappointed in the JetBeam. Looks pieced together by a committee, and the adjusting ring acts like it too. This is newer than the RRT0?

Not what I would expect for how much it costs. 

What happened to sexy?

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Hi Selfbuilt, thank you as always, for the great review. There are some folks (like me) who read all your reviews and seldom write, I really enjoy them and always learn lots!

Does the JetBeam overheat like the V11R does when you use it at full throttle? I sold my V11R because of that, however the Olight S-10 stays usable all the way on high. Also, will you be reviewing the new L2 versions of the S-10 and S-20? Thanks again.


----------



## alex21 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



EngrPaul said:


> I'm disappointed in the JetBeam. Looks pieced together by a committee, and the adjusting ring acts like it too. This is newer than the RRT0?
> 
> Not what I would expect for how much it costs.
> 
> ...



The V11R is certainly a more attractive light


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



tallboybass said:


> Does the JetBeam overheat like the V11R does when you use it at full throttle? I sold my V11R because of that, however the Olight S-10 stays usable all the way on high. Also, will you be reviewing the new L2 versions of the S-10 and S-20? Thanks again.


It certainly gets hot, yes. I haven't directly compared the two for heat, but I don't imagine there is much difference (i.e., it's hard to do much for heat management at max levels in such small lights). I recommend people run them below max. 

And yes, I will be reviewing the new XM-L2 versions of the S10 and S20.



EngrPaul said:


> I'm disappointed in the JetBeam. Looks pieced together by a committee, and the adjusting ring acts like it too. ...What happened to sexy?





alex21 said:


> The V11R is certainly a more attractive light


Beauty is subjective.  I suppose you could say the RRT-01 is more "stylish" with the silver accents. 

In any case, I generally prefer function over form. In this case, I personally prefer the V11R for its stiffer ring, on/off switch, and AA extender for my longer fingers.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

I think the RRT 01 has the edge on this one if you are in it for the sole purpose of an EDC. Its smaller, the new xml2 has much higher output as well as a lower low, it supports 18350's, and has an attached clip. Plus it has style and a protective ss bezel. For me, as an edc the RRT 01 is a TKO!


----------



## ragnarok164 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



noboneshotdog said:


> I think the RRT 01 has the edge on this one if you are in it for the sole purpose of an EDC. Its smaller, the new xml2 has much higher output as well as a lower low, it supports 18350's, and has an attached clip. Plus it has style and a protective ss bezel. For me, as an edc the RRT 01 is a TKO!



Agree!


----------



## F. Premens (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Good comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Great review-comparison selfbuilt, Thanks.
I have a RRT01, my only rcr123a/16340 are the Nitecore NL166 and EagleTac 16340. Do you think they are safe?, Discharge Too much amperes for them?

(I love my RRT0, but there are very ugly rings in the beam)


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



Trevilux said:


> Great review-comparison selfbuilt, Thanks.
> I have a RRT01, my only rcr123a/16340 are the Nitecore NL166 and EagleTac 16340. Do you think they are safe?, Discharge Too much amperes for them?)


Should be fine, but I would limit running on max on any standard ICR cell.


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



selfbuilt said:


> Should be fine, but I would limit running on max on any standard ICR cell.




I'll try to buy some Aw protected. But it is difficult from europe.
Thanks.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

How do these compare to the Nitecore SRT3?


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Having owned the V11R, the clicky + ring makes one-handed operation almost impossible.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



tallboybass said:


> Having owned the V11R, the clicky + ring makes one-handed operation almost impossible.



Interesting. I find it quite easy.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

I own: Sunwayman V10R XP-G R5, V10R Ti XP-G R5, V10R XM-L T6, RRT-01 XM-L T6 SMO, and RRT-01 XM-L2 T6 HOP. 

Because of the tail end clicky, the V10R's required a more aggressive higher above the waistline overhand grip with four fingers over the top. 

Furthermore, once the V10R is switched on, I could still use the V10R one handed, but I would have to flip the V10R 180 degrees to activate the magnetic control ring. 

Pity the V10R couldn't use a more ergonomic tail end switch with a combined tail end rotary like the HDS EDC Rotary flashlight - then we wouldn't have to constantly flip the V10R 180 degrees. 

In any case, for me - the overhand grip with four fingers over the top is too aggressive, and the reflector too deep, with a less practical narrow spill. 
The V10R's have all been gifted away. 

The RRT-01 XM-L2 T6 HOP is presently my favorite EDC with a nice lazy below the waist line underhand handshake grip, and a shallower reflector for a wide spill beam, and that overdriving using the IMR chemistry with 18350 capacity is great too...


----------



## MBentz (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



peterharvey73 said:


> I own: Sunwayman V10R XP-G R5, V10R Ti XP-G R5, V10R XM-L T6, RRT-01 XM-L T6 SMO, and RRT-01 XM-L U2 HOP.
> 
> Because of the tail end clicky, the V10R's required a more aggressive higher above the waistline overhand grip with four fingers over the top.
> 
> ...



How big are your hands? I can manipulate the V11R in any fashion with just one hand without the need to flip it 180*.


----------



## Lighteous (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Thanks for the comparison Selfbuilt! I have both lights and agree that they are very closely matched. What I most like about the RRT01 is that is doesn't have a switch that has to be turned on first. Some may prefer the V11R because it has a switch. However, I most appreciate the ability to immediately illuminate beginning at the lowest level and ramping to an appropriate level depending on the situation. And it can all be done wihout a clicky switch or the sound of a clicky switch. With the V11R there is always the chance that the selector ring is set for an output that is higher than desired which instantly comes on at that level when the switch is engaged. Lighting up the bedroom with a higher than desired level, even for an instant, can draw fire from my slumbering spouse, as can the sound of a switch, which is preferable to avoid. I also like the fact that I can use an 18350 in the RRT01, but that doesn't tip the scales for me like the preferred lack of a switch. The foregoing notwithstanding, I do like the V11R and I use it on occasion. Aesthetically, I think the V11R is much more appealing. Nevertheless, the RRT01 is my favorite of the two, and my favorite light over all others.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



Lighteous said:


> With the V11R there is always the chance that the selector ring is set for an output that is higher than desired which instantly comes on at that level when the switch is engaged. Lighting up the bedroom with a higher than desired level, even for an instant, can draw fire from my slumbering spouse, as can the sound of a switch, which is preferable to avoid.



Which is why I return the ring to the lowest output once I'm done using it. And with a momentary on feature, there is no need to click.  Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Lighteous (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



MBentz said:


> Which is why I return the ring to the lowest output once I'm done using it. And with a momentary on feature, there is no need to click.  Different strokes for different folks!



Oh, I know there is a method to avoid it, but the possiblity exists in the V11R and not the RRT01. I don't trust my memory to always dial it back to the the lowest setting. Don't misunderstand me, it's a fine light and I'm not giving it up. I have an irrational love for single cell CR123 lights and both of these are great ones. I just received a Nitecore SRT3 Defender with somewhat similar clicky switch / adjustment ring UI like the V11R and it's a great light. But I still prefer the RRT01 for EDC'ing.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



MBentz said:


> How big are your hands? I can manipulate the V11R in any fashion with just one hand without the need to flip it 180*.


 My hands are average sized for 5'11". Still, we must grip the V10/11R by the looser pen/cigar hold to activate the tail end clicky, then we can rotate the V10/11R 90 degrees to activate the control ring. The RRT-01 has the advantage in this respect, because the RRT-01 is just a simple handshake grip the whole way...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



MBentz said:


> Which is why I return the ring to the lowest output once I'm done using it. And with a momentary on feature, there is no need to click.  Different strokes for different folks!



Too much work having to turn the V10/11R's magnetic ring down, prior to switching it off at the tail end clicky; I doubt that most people would use their flashlights like this. What you're trying to do here is trying to make the V10/11R do all things for everyone. You probably don't own both the V10/11R and the RRT-01 to give a neutral and unbiased view?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 8, 2013)

It's horses for courses. The truth is that these two lights each have their own strengths and weaknesses. The V10/11R has a tail end clicky that is great for zero-amperage off [without having to loosen the head by 1/4 turn to disconnect the electrical current], it also has momentary activation, presetting the brightness level prior to activation, a choice of either a secure tactical overhand grip with four fingers over the top, or a loose pen/cigar hold, and the overhand/pen/cigar grip holds the flashlight higher above the waistline to maximise the throw. The RRT-01's have a superior casual lazy below the waistline handshake grip, no rotation or flipping of the flashlight is required to activate the control ring, it has a super low mode for use just out of bed at 3 am in the morning, it has continuous ramping from zero to maximum, and it has a wider spill beam for greater practicality, yet the RRT-01 still throws further because it is driven harder. The micro-amperage standby on the RRT-01 can be totally shut out by 1/4 turn loosening the head in storage. Interestingly, because the reflector is deeper, the V10R's spill beam is narrower, but that volume of light is compensated by a wider or more prominent corona encircling the hotspot. I also find that my three V10R's have a cooler tint than the equivalent RRT-1 XP-G R5 LOP, RRT-1 XM-L T6 SMO and RRT-01's in both XM-L T6 SMO and XM-L2 T6 HOP, which all have a more neutral tint in comparison...


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 8, 2013)

MBentz said:


> How big are your hands? I can manipulate the V11R in any fashion with just one hand without the need to flip it 180*.


I'm 6'7" and never figured out how to turn it on and adjust the ring without some major hand work. The clicky was a major selling point until I realized it was basically a two-hander. I've got an RRT01 coming tomorrow, I'm hopeful, but it can't replace my S-10 because of the Olight's reversible clip and the ability to run on high and not get too hot. The green tint I could do without though...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 8, 2013)

My web browser is playing up. If you want: all-black finish with no contrasting stainless steel trim in sight, secure tactical overhand grip or pen/cigar hold, high above the waistline grip to maximize throw, zero amperage standby, no need to disengage head by 1/4 turn to terminate current, a non-wobbly but stiff/viscous magnetic control ring, preselection of brightness level prior to activation of tail end clicky, momentary on, narrower spill, larger and more prominent corona, cooler tint, a true tail stand because the lanyard is attached to the "side" of the tail [rather than a wobbly tail stand because the lanyard is attached to the center end of the tail], and the option of an AA extender for a longer size and slightly larger capacity Lion 14500 battery - then get the Sunwayman V10/V11R's...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want: stainless steel bezel and ss key/lanyard hole trim to contrast with the dark grey aluminium annodizing, to disengage the head by 1/4 turn in storage to kill the micro-amperage standby, a lazy handshake grip below the waistline, simple one-handed operation without having to rotate or flip the light, a lighter/less viscous but fractionally wobblier control ring, continuous ramping from zero to max brightness, a super low low for use just out of bed at 2am, a wider more practical spill, yet superior throw by virtue of being driven harder on a bigger 18350 IMR-chemistry battery, a more neutral tint, a better screwed on pocket clip [rather than an unreliable clip-on pocket clip], and the option of using a larger diameter 18350 battery for a slightly/fractionally larger capacity 18350 IMR-chemistry battery - then get the RRT-01 XM-L2 T6 HOP...


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 9, 2013)

Well summarized Mr. Harvey. I got my slightly used RRT01 today and couldn't be happier with it! The ring is much less wobbly than I had anticipated, without as much 'no light' space on the first part of the control ring travel as Selfbuilt's. I bought an AW IMR 18350 for it, it seemed to have trouble with my Solarforce 880mAh 16340s...not enough button top sticking out I think. Gotta love having control of on/off and variable intensity in one control!


----------



## MBentz (Aug 9, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> I'm 6'7" and never figured out how to turn it on and adjust the ring without some major hand work. The clicky was a major selling point until I realized it was basically a two-hander. I've got an RRT01 coming tomorrow, I'm hopeful, but it can't replace my S-10 because of the Olight's reversible clip and the ability to run on high and not get too hot. The green tint I could do without though...



While in the under the waist line hand shake hold, or whatever the hell it's called, I can turn the light on and off with my pinky finger. I do concede most people wont find that comfortable or even doable though. I hope you enjoy your new EDC. My little V11R goes everywhere with me... even to buy new SureFires.


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 10, 2013)

You, sir, have strong hands! I tried that with some of my other lights and could barely pull it off on some of them. I can't remember how easily the clicky works on the V11R, but it must not be a very long-travel type switch. Thanks, I am enjoying the RRT01 so far, the only thing I miss from the V11R is the slightly cooler tint and maybe the 'all-business' look, but the JB has its own 'dressed-up' look going on.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the RRT 01 and have the newer xm l2 version. I do find that I have to keep it in lock out w a quarter twist while in my pocket or it will turn on. Are other people experiencing this problem?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have both the XM-L SMO and XM-L2 HOP versions, and the standby detent is too stiff - neither have ever accidentally switched on in my pockets. However, if you really want to kill that 50 micro-amp standby current that would last for years, then by all means, unwind the head by 1/4 turn to lock it out. Incidentally, I can't really tell the difference in brightness between the XM-L SMO and the new XM-L2 HOP versions. The HOP has a cleaner beam, but that's about it; I can't tell the extra 100 lumens in brightness. They look the same to me. It seems that the HOP may have killed off the extra 100 lumens? The new version does have a shorter pocket clip. However the new version has a slightly stiffer detent on standby, and a slightly more viscous ring. The old XM-L SMO has a slight army green tint to its anodizing, while the new XM-L2 HOP with cheaper packaging has a dark grey tint to its anodizing...


----------



## noboneshotdog (Aug 12, 2013)

peterharvey73 said:


> I have both the XM-L SMO and XM-L2 HOP versions, and the standby detent is too stiff - neither have ever accidentally switched on in my pockets. However, if you really want to kill that 50 micro-amp standby current that would last for years, then by all means, unwind the head by 1/4 turn to lock it out. Incidentally, I can't really tell the difference in brightness between the XM-L SMO and the new XM-L2 HOP versions. The HOP has a cleaner beam, but that's about it; I can't tell the extra 100 lumens in brightness. They look the same to me. It seems that the HOP may have killed off the extra 100 lumens? The new version does have a shorter pocket clip. However the new version has a slightly stiffer detent on standby, and a slightly more viscous ring. The old XM-L SMO has a slight army green tint to its anodizing, while the new XM-L2 HOP with cheaper packaging has a dark grey tint to its anodizing...



Interesting about the detent for standby, my detent isn't very stiff at all. I wish it were because the light is rather fantastic besides that.


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 12, 2013)

noboneshotdog said:


> Interesting about the detent for standby, my detent isn't very stiff at all. I wish it were because the light is rather fantastic besides that.


I would call mine "just right"...haven't had it turn on by itself but easy to turn when you need light.

Seems like the RRT01 isn't as efficient as the Olight S10 with the battery...I accidentally ran my 18350 down, maybe too far, with use that wouldn't have affected the S10. Hope she don't blow!


----------



## peterharvey73 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, unfortunately the infinite control of brightness circuitry of the RRT-01 and V11R is not as run time efficient as the Olight S10 which only has 4 discrete steps in brightness.

If the IMR-chemistry 18350 is overdischarged, it may not charge up again? Is it still charging up again???


----------



## tallboybass (Aug 13, 2013)

peterharvey73 said:


> Yes, unfortunately the infinite control of brightness circuitry of the RRT-01 and V11R is not as run time efficient as the Olight S10 which only has 4 discrete steps in brightness.
> 
> If the IMR-chemistry 18350 is overdischarged, it may not charge up again? Is it still charging up again???


It charged ok, but I ran it down to around 2 volts, need to be more careful from here on!


----------



## shelm (Nov 25, 2013)

In the video, the retail boxes of the Sunwayman lights have stickers with Fasttech SKU's on them.

Does it mean that you ordered them from Fasttech Hongkong?

Am curious why you would do that for the video review. Your old review sample would have been equally good.

Or did the magnetic control ring loosen up on the old V11R?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 25, 2013)

shelm said:


> Your old review sample would have been equally good.


My original V11R still works fine. But since I was examining a recent RRT-01, I thought I would get a concurrently shipping V11R (in case, output bins had changed, etc.).


----------



## shelm (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks, i am also interested in updated output bins, so i asked around.

Fasttech does not carry the v11r xm-l2 u3 (updated output bin!! with hopefully improved tint) but some other Chinese sellers do (HKE, Banggood, ..). With Black Friday coming or the pre-Xmas discounts, i'll try to grab one of the updated v11r's.

Can you tell us anything about the magnetic control ring of your original copy? Is it still as rigid, or has it loosened? Some v11r owners report about loosening rings, so maybe this had happened with your review sample too. One reason more to have gone shopping at FT lol


----------



## dbleznak (Nov 26, 2013)

*Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-...*

RRT0 is head and shoulders above v11. Not even close. The RRT0 fits 18350!


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-...*

Nah. I dispute that. I like the V11R for the clicky and also how it comes apart for modding etc. It's also a tiny touch slimmer. The RRT01 is better in that it has 18350 capability and the ultra low-lows.


----------



## dbleznak (Nov 26, 2013)

*Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-...*



gunga said:


> Nah. I dispute that. I like the V11R for the clicky and also how it comes apart for modding etc. It's also a tiny touch slimmer. The RRT01 is better in that it has 18350 capability and the ultra low-lows.



RRT0 has-
More tactile and smother control ring
Better clip
Better form factor
Better knurling 
Better sealing and o-rings 
The name "sunwayman" is lame


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-...*

Wow, you really want to debate what is better? I prefer the V11R, not saying it's better, just saying I prefer it. If you want to debate:

RRT0 has-

More tactile and smother control ring: Depends on lube. I've heard lots of people complaining about loose control rings with tons of play (feels cheap). The V11R is easier to relube once opened. An RRT01 requires you to remove the LED/Circuit to relube.

Better clip: The older long clip rubs the head and almost interferes with the control ring. The shorter new one barely holds anything. The V11R one is a bit lame because it is a clip on one that can rotate, but it's quite secure and does not rub the head.

Better form factor: It's shorter and a touch fatter. The control ring can be hard to access because it's in the middle of the body. How is this better?

Better knurling: Really? I don't think this is true. About the same.

Better sealing and O-rings: So, what makes you think this is true? Did you test it?

The name "sunwayman" is lame: Yep, no argument here.


Basically I think these arguments are kinda not relevant or not true. In any case, I am not saying the V11R is "better". I just like it a bit better. The RRT01 is great too.


----------



## dbleznak (Nov 26, 2013)

*Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-...*

That's a very well-thought, cohesive and articulate retort. It's nice to see the witty repartee that CPF is known for. Thank you gunga. You are right, there is no "better" rather, only personal preference. It's like choosing a wallet.


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-...*

No worries. Yes, there are a lot of reasons to like and dislike a light. Jetbeam is a much cooler name.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

shelm said:


> Can you tell us anything about the magnetic control ring of your original copy? Is it still as rigid, or has it loosened? Some v11r owners report about loosening rings, so maybe this had happened with your review sample too.


My stock V11R may have loosened up a bit with time, it's hard to say (it was a bit looser than the newer sample I bought, but that could just be inter-sample variability). 

I have EDCed the original V11R extensively, and it has performed reliably. One issue I did come across more recently was a slightly "sticky" control ring (i.e., would stop suddenly, and needed a fair amount of force to get over the "hump"). I suspect this is due to build up of debris over time, due to the regular carry. A few shots of compressed air and some teflon lube seemed to have solved this problem (although this lube has definitely contributed to loosening the ring feel a bit).

It is worth re-iterating though my RRT-01 sample had a looser control ring in stock form, right out of the box. There is obviously some variability here. :shrug:


----------



## shelm (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks selfbuilt for the helpful answer, appreciated as always!

I will definitely look into acquiring the v11r now. It has been emitter-updated, and maybe they also improved the physics of the magnetic control ring rotary action. I wouldn't know where to find a clear tutorial or video which demos the maintenance and relubing (silicon grease!! is nice sticky) of the gradually loosening ring.

Well well or i simply don't use the light. All of us have a collection of lights and only few models get regular use


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2013)

The light engine splits just above the ring. If you can get proper grip, you can unscrew the cooling fin. Then the ring lifts off and the grease can be changed or cleaned out etc. The jetbeam is similar but you must remove the circuit or you will rip the wires out of it. They are close to impossible to replace so don't do this...


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 26, 2013)

Do either one of these lights have an 18650 version? Since the jetbeam will take 18350 is there an extender so you can use it with 18650?


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry 2nd question - (I'm watching the video now) Selfbuilt you said if run on CR123's it wont have QUITE the same max brightness... are the numbers correct on the chart which show less than 1/2 the max brightness on CR123's?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 27, 2013)

gunga said:


> The light engine splits just above the ring. If you can get proper grip, you can unscrew the cooling fin. Then the ring lifts off and the grease can be changed or cleaned out etc. The jetbeam is similar but you must remove the circuit or you will rip the wires out of it. They are close to impossible to replace so don't do this...


Thanks Mike!



rickypanecatyl said:


> Sorry 2nd question - (I'm watching the video now) Selfbuilt you said if run on CR123's it wont have QUITE the same max brightness... are the numbers correct on the chart which show less than 1/2 the max brightness on CR123's?


The numbers are correct for my samples, in my testing setup. The reason for the difference is that the lights are both fully regulated on CR123A, but show the common direct-drive-like pattern on RCR (at a higher initial drive rate).


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 6, 2013)

I got a V11R in June, to replace a broken V10R that couldn't be repaired. BJ took care of me on their dime and sent me my V11R with the then newish XM-L U2 emitter, whereas my V10R had the XM-L T6, IIRC.

On the V11R, my ring is acceptable, but it does go in spurts from time to time...being a little bindy and then being smooth. I haven't pegged it down to one reason, but warm/cold outside, light is warm/cold, wiggle the ring upwards slightly, or downwards slightly--all of these seem to have an effect on the smoothness of the ring's rotation.

I think that early on, for a time or two, I was able to twist the head and turn the light off, but that was only a couple/few times and back in June, when things were new and stiff.

I currently run AW IMR 16340s, but I did run AW ICR 750mAh protected cells in the beginning. I think that the light does 'better' (in my mind at least) running the manganese chemistry and it quite possibly aids in the cell's longevity, but I have no empirical data on this.

I did stick a primary in there the other night and it's noticeably 'less bright,' FWIW. I have some Sanyo 840mAh 14500s, but I haven't gotten the extender yet, as it might be a lateral move, IMO--size increase vs. longer runtime.

I did install the metal Ti switch and it was gritty, although it worked fine. I removed it shortly thereafter and will retain it as an emergency fix, only.

I like smaller lights, as you can see below and I gotta hand it all of the makers who can fashion a useful tool and make it disappear in my pocket. I have girly hands for the record, so chubby fingers aren't a problem, lol.

Over TG weekend, I ordered a tan M11R, to replace my tan V10R, so while not as bright on Li-Ions as the V10/11R, it'll be neat to fiddle with and it's slightly smaller. I love that tan color and the V11R doesn't come in it, so I was a bit bummed at that--hence the M11R!

Chris


----------



## shelm (Dec 7, 2013)

appears that SWM updated the webpage (says 570lm, XM-L2) and also officially the retail packages:







_screenshot credits __youtube_
​
From this official XM-L2 update i am gonna conclude that SWM does not plan to offer a "V12R" anytime soone?


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



selfbuilt said:


> There is no audible inductor whine on my light, at any level.



thanks for the great review and comparisons

fwiw, a friend has an RRT01 that does have audible inductor whine on medium and higher levels.
We were also talking about taking photos of PWM and Constant Current Circuit Fluctuations. This is a photo of his RRT01:






thanks for posting the scope trace of the RRT01 also:


selfbuilt said:


>


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 16, 2018)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

So, I bought an RRT-01 and am loving the magnetic ring.

though I can barely tell with my eyes, my phone can see the Constant Current flicker




and as with the V11R I tested previously, 


the brightness level of the RRT-01 is affected by the earths magnetic field
here you see the lumens on my homebrew meter, note the clip is pointing bottom right





there is about a 10% change in brightness by orienting the light with the clip facing top left





I cannot see the difference of 10%. Given my experience with the V11r modded to N219c having a 100% change in brightness, I will not be swapping in a Nichia for the XM-L2, even though I wish the LED was not so green tinted, 




and wish it was high CRI, Im just going to live with it as is.

in a way this variable adjuster ring has spoiled my other lights with fixed modes, for me. I find I use much less light when I can dial the ring, than if I had to choose between modes on my other lights. And as others have said, the low modes on the RRT-01 are lower than any other light I know of, on my meter it measures below 0.01, that even lower than an HDS.

My RRT-01 has no audible inductor whine. Note it has the short pocket clip, and orange peel reflector









the RRT-01 selfbuilt got has a smooth reflector, and a longer pocket clip, that looks like the clip on a McGizmo PD:





Im finding the RRT-01 to be a great EDC, it has a really throwy, spotty beam, good for different applications than some of my floodyer lights.

I also really like the pocket clip on the RRT-01, it is smooth to connect one handed, and easy to draw the light from my pocket without a struggle. This is possibly my favorite pocket clip feel. Unfortunately it is not reversible like my other lights, that I like to use as hatlamps.

There is no perfect light, each does something slightly differently than the other, and each has things it is good at and not as good at. Which is why I have more than one light, for different needs.


----------



## nightshade (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

Great lights, shame QC and even dimensions between runs, is all over the place. Still my EDC, just kept returning to it. Like it more than the HDS Rotary. RRT01 has just a dirt simple UI and a gnarly low. But again, QC is all over the map. I recently modded a bunch for a mostly non- flashoholic group. I like the Niteye series for spare parts and battery Lego tubes...and not much else. Video of Eye15 flicker.
https://youtu.be/J_YBBf-BhPg

Last group I released to the wild:





Hope you enjoy your RRT01 for years to come, it's still a great lumens provider.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



nightshade said:


> Still my EDC, just kept returning to it. Like it more than the HDS Rotary



Thanks for the awesome photo and info.


----------



## SKV89 (Aug 18, 2018)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



nightshade said:


> Great lights, shame QC and even dimensions between runs, is all over the place. Still my EDC, just kept returning to it. Like it more than the HDS Rotary. RRT01 has just a dirt simple UI and a gnarly low. But again, QC is all over the map. I recently modded a bunch for a mostly non- flashoholic group. I like the Niteye series for spare parts and battery Lego tubes...and not much else. Video of Eye15 flicker.
> https://youtu.be/J_YBBf-BhPg
> 
> Last group I released to the wild:
> ...



Are all of these lights here magnetic rotary brightness controlled lights? Can you name them from left to right? Thanks!


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 18, 2018)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



SKV89 said:


> nightshade said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



yes they are all magnetic rotary
I do not know what the one on the left is, it resembles a Niteye 15, but the tail and body is not the same, possibly a Lego with something, not sure what.

the light on the far right is a Niteye 10. Niteye 10 and Niteye 15 are magnetic rotary, but have iirc 11 added detents in the ring, it is not continuously smooth ramping. (fwiw, HDS is also not continuously smooth, it uses 24 steps, each 1.5x brighter)

from left #2 is the Jetbeam RRT-01 with the McGizmo clip clone, those have a smooth reflector, and totally smooth ramping, that I absolutely Love!
#3 is the RRT-01 I have, it has the shorter clip, and an Orange Peel reflector, also with smooth ramping

#4 and #5 are Titanium versions of the Jetbeam RRT-01, the Jetbeam TCR1, these are smooth ramping like the RRT-01, and no tail switch. 

There is also a Titanium version of the V11R, called  Sunwayman V10R Ti(tail clicky and smooth dial) 
 

Some people like that Sunwayman versions with a tail switch have no parasitic drain, and can use "memory". iow, with the Sunwayman, including the V11R and V11R Ti, you can set the dial to a brightness you like, and then switch on and off at that same level. (if the dial has not accidentally been moved)

The RRT-01 and Niteye 10 and Niteye 15 do not have tailswitches. The lights turn off by ramping all the way down. There is parasitic drain. The Sunwayman models have no parasitic drain once you click the tail switch off. The Sunwayman lowest level is not as low as the RRT-01 which goes to 0.015. Ive read that the Sunwayman low is 1 lumen, but I have not confirmed that.

The Niteye, Sunwayman and Jetbeam use Cool White XM-L2 leds (earlier models had XM-L). I tried a V11R that was modded to 3000k N219c. I loved the tint, but the Vf of the LED screwed up the ramping so that the light would drift more after letting go of the dial than with the stock LED. I do not therefore, recommend swapping LEDs.

Here is the sunwayman drift with an N219c 3000k.. It changes to almost 100% brighter based on which way it it facing, basically it responds with excessive sensitivity to the earths magnetic field, IF you swap the LED.


I tested my RRT-01 the same way and its brightness only changed about 10% when changing which way it is facing.. pics of that in post#10.

fwiw, most people, myself included, cannot detect a change of 10% brightness, it takes a change of at least 50% be be slightly noticeable. I do not think you will have a problem with the V11R drifting if you dont swap the LED. I prefer the simplicity of the RRT-01, just turn the dial. With the V11R you have to click the tail, then change grip and turn the control ring.

another difference is that the RRT-01 is 18350 compatible, the V11R with an AA extender can be AA compatible.
When using 16340 in the RRT-01, there is room for a cash stash (and prevents battery rattle):




and fwiw, the Oveready 18350 battery carrier also fits a cash stash, and will prevent rattling:


----------



## xevious (Jan 15, 2019)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

I _thought_ I remembered reading about how the V11R body is compatible with the RRT-01. I haven't been able to find a current source for the body alone. There is an AA extender, but I'm not sure if it's compatible with the RRT-01 if the V11R tube isn't used.

EDIT: Thanks to *nightshade *-- sorry for the misinformation, as I didn't remember correctly.


----------



## nightshade (Jan 15, 2019)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*

The V11R body unfortunately does not fit the RRT01. By design the RRT01 accepts the larger diameter 18350 cell, which the V11R does not. In 2014 there was a German machinist who made a very limited number of reducing adapters for the V11R to RRT01, less than 2 dozen were made, IIRC. With due diligence you can find the various adapters available for the RRT01, there is a 18650 Crelant that was a very definite body fit and also the Jetbeam TCR10 AA titanium adapter was another that was a direct fit for the RRT 01 , TCR1, Niteye. The Niteye series offered 18650, 2-AA bodies as well, that fit the RRT01. CPF has strict rules regarding links to other flashlight forums, and sales sources that don't advertise here. There is a decent bit of info from European sources on the web.


----------



## xevious (Jan 17, 2019)

*Re: Jetbeam RRT-01 vs Sunwayman V11R (1xCR123A/RCR) Head-to-head Comparison Mini-Rev*



nightshade said:


> The V11R body unfortunately does not fit the RRT01. By design the RRT01 accepts the larger diameter 18350 cell, which the V11R does not. In 2014 there was a German machinist who made a very limited number of reducing adapters for the V11R to RRT01, less than 2 dozen were made, IIRC. With due diligence you can find the various adapters available for the RRT01, there is a 18650 Crelant that was a very definite body fit and also the Jetbeam TCR10 AA titanium adapter was another that was a direct fit for the RRT 01 , TCR1, Niteye. The Niteye series offered 18650, 2-AA bodies as well, that fit the RRT01. CPF has strict rules regarding links to other flashlight forums, and sales sources that don't advertise here. There is a decent bit of info from European sources on the web.


Thanks! I appreciate the correction and good to know about the alternatives. Very good to know about the TCR10 AA adapter--will have to look that up. Yeah, an 18650 body would probably be too much for a light such as this. Part of what makes it work is the form factor. I don't have any 18350 cells handy, but will have to get a few (_have a couple Astrolux S43's coming_).


----------

